# Component video outputs?



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

I was checking the Roamio specs, and notice there appears not to be a component video output on the basic Roamio. Can that be correct? So the only way to hook up the video is with an HDMI? I have an older TV with only one HDMI connector, and it is being used by my blu-Ray DVD player. I'm currently using the component connection on my TiVO HD. Am I correct?


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

hybucket said:


> I was checking the Roamio specs, and notice there appears not to be a component video output on the basic Roamio. Can that be correct? So the only way to hook up the video is with an HDMI? I have an older TV with only one HDMI connector, and it is being used by my blu-Ray DVD player. I'm currently using the component connection on my TiVO HD. Am I correct?


Correct, no component on any of the Roamio's. -- I was wrong about this.

I would suggest a new TV 

Or you could either manually unplug the HDMI to the TV input....or look into an HDMI switch.

*EDIT: Sorry...I was wrong above. HDMI only on the basic. The Plus/Pro have HDMI, Component and Composite*

-Kevin


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

kbmb said:


> Correct, no component on any of the Roamio's.


 Actually, the Plus and Pro models have component video + stereo outputs, the Basic has an "A/V" output that can be used with a breakout cable for composite only. I'm using my Pro component output to feed my Slingbox 350.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

moyekj said:


> Actually, the Plus and Pro models have component video + stereo outputs, the Basic has an "A/V" output that can be used with a breakout cable for composite only.


Here I am with a Roamio Plus and sure enough it has component. Only HDMI/composite on the basic.

Sorry for the misinformation.

http://www.tivo.com/assets/pdfs/welcome_center/roamio_start_here_poster.pdf

http://www.tivo.com/assets/pdfs/welcome_center/roamio_pro_start_here_poster.pdf

-Kevin


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

kbmb said:


> Here I am with a Roamio Plus and sure enough it has component. Only HDMI/composite on the basic.
> 
> Sorry for the misinformation.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info...I took a look at the back of the basic unit...it appears that the composite output is marked A/V. How would you hook up audio with that one connection? I have my current TiVO HD hooked up to an audio receiver to output cable music stations to other rooms. How would I do that with only one connection (silly questions abound...)?


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

hybucket said:


> Thanks for the info...I took a look at the back of the basic unit...it appears that the composite output is marked A/V. How would you hook up audio with that one connection? I have my current TiVO HD hooked up to an audio receiver to output cable music stations to other rooms. How would I do that with only one connection (silly questions abound...)?


Do you not want to use the Digital Audio (Optical) out for audio? Or maybe you can't?

For using the A/V connection, Tivo does sell a breakout kit that will take that 1 connection to either composite with audio or just component video:

https://www.tivo.com/shop/detail/av-cable

-Kevin


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

hybucket said:


> I was checking the Roamio specs, and notice there appears not to be a component video output on the basic Roamio. Can that be correct? So the only way to hook up the video is with an HDMI? I have an older TV with only one HDMI connector, and it is being used by my blu-Ray DVD player. I'm currently using the component connection on my TiVO HD. Am I correct?


Have you thought about buying a cheap HDMI switch? Then you don't have to worry about component video.


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

kbmb said:


> Do you not want to use the Digital Audio (Optical) out for audio? Or maybe you can't?
> 
> For using the A/V connection, Tivo does sell a breakout kit that will take that 1 connection to either composite with audio or just component video:
> 
> ...


\

I would (and do now) use the optical for TiVO audio, but I also use the composite audio output - my audio system will not output digital audio.
I checked out the "kit" - it's hard to tell, but, on the audio cord, isn't it simply splitting whatever is being output in two, and wouldn't a cheap-o Radio Shack splitter do the same thing (I would not need video cords)?


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

jmpage2 said:


> Have you thought about buying a cheap HDMI switch? Then you don't have to worry about component video.


Was not aware there was an HDMI "switch." Is it simply a splitter?


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

hybucket said:


> \
> 
> I would (and do now) use the optical for TiVO audio, but I also use the composite audio output - my audio system will not output digital audio.
> I checked out the "kit" - it's hard to tell, but, on the audio cord, isn't it simply splitting whatever is being output in two, and wouldn't a cheap-o Radio Shack splitter do the same thing (I would not need video cords)?


It splits it into three, not two. You get Audio Left, Audio Right, and composite video.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

hybucket said:


> Was not aware there was an HDMI "switch." Is it simply a splitter?


No it's a switch enabling "switching" between two (or more depending on the switch) sources to one output.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

kbmb said:


> Do you not want to use the Digital Audio (Optical) out for audio? Or maybe you can't?
> 
> For using the A/V connection, Tivo does sell a breakout kit that will take that 1 connection to either composite with audio or just component video:
> 
> ...


The AV connection on the basic is composite video and left/right audio only. It does not output component video. Only the mini has 2 separate 1/8" breakout jacks, one for composite with audio (yellow) and the other for component (green).


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

HarperVision said:


> The AV connection on the basic is composite video and left/right audio only. It does not output component video. Only the mini has 2 separate 1/8" breakout jacks, one for composite with audio (yellow) and the other for component (green).


After looking at the start sheet, it looks like the basic doesn't even have the A/V port....just a composite connection.

So unlike the Mini, the basic can't use the breakout kit. Looks like they assume people would use either HDMI or if needed the optical for audio.

-Kevin


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

kbmb said:


> After looking at the start sheet, it looks like the basic doesn't even have the A/V port....just a composite connection.
> 
> So unlike the Mini, the basic can't use the breakout kit. Looks like they assume people would use either HDMI or if needed the optical for audio.
> 
> -Kevin


The composite output they're talking about IS the AV port!


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

HarperVision said:


> The composite output they're talking about IS the AV port!


Yeah what's confusing is the Tivo Start Guide I posted the link for above. That shows it labeled as a Composite port, not A/V, which I assumed was the typical yellow video connection.

But the images I see online from other sites that show the actual Tivo show it labeled as an A/V port and it's the 1/8" jack.

-Kevin


----------

